# Flasher lights stay lit, turn signals don't work



## SteveRep (Nov 9, 2007)

I have just endured that water leakage into the footwell problem that seems to be inevitable with VAG Passats and Audi A6/Allroads. While I'm shopping for a CCM, it's in the shop for other issues relating to the front end, lol. I digress...what I'm writing about is whether the CCM has anything to do with the turn signals. I've replaced the relay located in the center of the dash (red triangle) and nothing changed. But the timing of this problem along with the deluge of water in the footwells has me curious if there is a correlation. My advice to date is that it is the turn stalk. Anyone agree or disagree?
2002 2.7L Allroad


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Flasher lights stay lit, turn signals don't work (SteveRep)*

I take it you have replaced the flashers?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Flasher lights stay lit, turn signals don't work (eurocarzrule44)*

sounds like you have a short somewhere....maybe check continuity of the wires with the wires on the CCM...


----------

